# Im about to go through the ADC exams and I need your thoughts



## JR Buenazedacruz

Greetings!

I plan to submit my initial assessment form to the Australian Dental Council (ADC) as the first step of the ADC process (to get my skill recognized) soon. Im just completing the requirements. 

In the case that they give me a positive response and schedule me for the preliminary or written exams, I will then have to apply for a visa. Im not yet sure what visa I should get but I think at least a tourist visa will do. 

For those who don't know the ADC examination process, its a long, hard and expensive process. Maybe to complete it would take 6-12 months and I should prepare around 20,000 AUD for the whole process. You can read about the process online, just google it. (I cant post links yet)

I would like to ask for your help if you know anything that would make the process easier in any aspect. Anything at all. This post will serve as my main query about anything related to this endeavor. 

So far, what's clear is - if I get a positive response to my initial assessment, I will travel to Australia to take the exam. 

My first question is:

1. Is it possible for me to work in Australia and what kind of work can I do while under a tourist visa? 

This is while im undergoing the ADC examination process. I mean, Im already there and I would rather stay and work and be self-sufficient rather than go back to the Philippines and wait for the result and (in case the result is good) return to Australia again to take the second/clinical exam. The trips are costly and I would rather spend the time there getting used to the culture, country and its people. I could also review there because there is no review centers in Manila specifically for European style dentistry which is what is practiced in Australia (we study the American style here). 

2. If the answer to number 1 is NO and/or NONE because of the kind of visa; Is there a different visa I can apply for to take the 1st ADC exam that would allow me to work there? What visa could that be?


Let's start a healthy discussion for all those who are also interested and/or about to go through this process. 

Thanks in advanced for your reply! 

Sincerely,

Dr. JR Buenazedacruz
Manila, Philippines


----------



## JR Buenazedacruz

Im not sure if 20,000 AUD is considered expensive by someone who has a regular job in Australia but for someone in the Philippines - it is. The average monthly wage here is around 700 AUD only. Personally, Im making just a little more than that. 

This is one of the main reasons I want to live and work in Australia. Dentist here in Manila is very much underpaid even if the training, quality and materials we use are just the same anywhere else in the world.


----------



## Dexter

> 1. Is it possible for me to work in Australia and what kind of work can I do while under a tourist visa?


The answer is NO.



> 2. If the answer to number 1 is NO and/or NONE because of the kind of visa; Is there a different visa I can apply for to take the 1st ADC exam that would allow me to work there? What visa could that be?


Possibly student visa but Iwould go Immigration Office a call and discuss other options (graduate visa, sponsorship visa etc).


----------



## Melissadg

Hi Dr! Did you pursue your dental board exam? how did it go?


----------

